# Авиация > Однополчане >  806 апиб ПРИКВО

## vasia

Ищу служивших в 806 апиб (в/ч 53904, г. Луцк) в 1979-1981 гг.

----------


## SergeAG

Меня зовут Сергей Антонович Головня.
Я служил в группе АО 2-й эскадрильи (командир майор Моркиляс) 806-го АПИБ с 07.06.1978 по 23.11.1979 года.

Буду рад услышать новости от однополчанина. Хотел написать "бывшего", но передумал, по-моему, однополчане не бывают бывшими.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,

Сергей Г.

----------


## PPV

Служил в 806 АПИБ в 1987-89 г.г. в 3 АЭ, Су-17М2. Знаю, что сразу после этого полк перевооружили на Су-24, а свою м/ч раздали по разным местам, в т.ч. в Бирофельд...

----------


## rustem

Здравствуйте, я тоже служил в 806 АПИБ в 3АЭ в 1988-1990г.г. техником самолета и принимал непосредственное участие в сдаче матчасти полка, хотелось бы пообщаться с сослуживцем PPV, так как служили вместе в течение года. Откликнись!

----------


## PPV

Рустэм, привет, это Павел. Рад тебя слышать, но лучше переходи в личку.

----------


## vasil

> Служил в 806 АПИБ в 1987-89 г.г. в 3 АЭ, Су-17М2. Знаю, что сразу после этого полк перевооружили на Су-24, а свою м/ч раздали по разным местам, в т.ч. в Бирофельд...


друзья-однополчане! всем кто интересуется историей 806 апиб: основная тусовка теперь почему то на сайте одноклассники "806 апиб" и "806 бап"...

----------

